# anlayışa varmak



## misi2991

Merhaba,

Bugün sosyal medyada "anlayışa varmak" ifadesiyle bayağı dalga geçildiğini gördüm. Diplomatik gelişmeleri takip eden birisi olarak bana hiç yabancı gelmeyen bu ifadede neyin yanlış olduğunu anlayamadım. Bu ifade sizce yanlış mı?



> msb: türkiye ve yunanistan askeri heyetleri 'genel ilkelerde' ortak anlayışa vardı.


Kaynak: 1 ekim 2020 yunanistan ile anlayışa varılması


----------



## Cagsak

Uzlaşmak, anlaşmak, anlaşmaya varmak gibi ifade etmek varken anlayışa varmak demek bence de doğru değil, doğruysa da çok kulak tırmalayan bir ifade benim için.


----------



## misi2991

Belki yanılıyorum ama bildiğim kadarıyla "anlaşmaya varmak" ile "anlayışa varmak" ayrı şeyler. "Anlaşmaya varmak" daha çok tarafların hukuki bağlayıcılığı olan taahhütlerde bulunmasını ifade ediyor. "Anlayışa varmak" ise tarafların anlaşma yolundaki iradelerini beyan etmesini ifade ediyor.


----------



## Cagsak

misi2991 said:


> Belki yanılıyorum ama bildiğim kadarıyla "anlaşmaya varmak" ile "anlayışa varmak" ayrı şeyler. "Anlaşmaya varmak" daha çok tarafların hukuki bağlayıcılığı olan taahhütlerde bulunmasını ifade ediyor. "Anlayışa varmak" ise tarafların anlaşma yolundaki iradelerini beyan etmesini ifade ediyor.


Bu ifade TDK sözlüğünde de mevcut değil.


----------



## LeBro

Değişen zaman ve kuşak ile kimi sözcükler ve ifadeler kullanım dışı kalabiliyor. Bu açıdan değerlendirilebilir "dalga geçen" kişilerin tavrı. Fakat bir başka boyutun da "Diplomatik gelişmeleri takip eden birisi olarak..." diyerek sizin de belirtmiş olduğunuz gibi konuya ve dolayısıyla söz konusu alandaki dile, dil kullanımına, ifadelere, terminolojiye, vs ("dalga geçenler açısından") hakim olmamaktan kaynaklanan "yaklaşım, tavır" olduğu söylenebilir. Bana da (diplomatik gelişmeleri takip eden/etmiş birisi olarak) kulak tırmalayıcı gelmiyor bu ifade.



Cagsak said:


> Bu ifade TDK sözlüğünde de mevcut değil.



TDK maalesef sözlük biliminin oldukça gerisinde.


----------



## Cagsak

LeBro said:


> Değişen zaman ve kuşak ile kimi sözcükler ve ifadeler kullanım dışı kalabiliyor. Bu açıdan değerlendirilebilir "dalga geçen" kişilerin tavrı. Fakat bir başka boyutun da "Diplomatik gelişmeleri takip eden birisi olarak..." diyerek sizin de belirtmiş olduğunuz gibi konuya ve dolayısıyla söz konusu alandaki dile, dil kullanımına, ifadelere, terminolojiye, vs ("dalga geçenler açısından") hakim olmamaktan kaynaklanan "yaklaşım, tavır" olduğu söylenebilir. Bana da (diplomatik gelişmeleri takip eden/etmiş birisi olarak) kulak tırmalayıcı gelmiyor bu ifade.
> 
> 
> 
> TDK maalesef sözlük biliminin oldukça gerisinde.


Hangi sözlüğü tavsiye edersiniz? Bu ifadenin anlamını bulabileceğimiz bir sözlük var mı?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Sanırım,

to reach a consensus

çevirisi


----------



## misi2991

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Sanırım,
> 
> to reach a consensus
> 
> çevirisi


İngilizce karşılığı _to reach an understanding._


----------



## Cagsak

misi2991 said:


> İngilizce karşılığı _to reach an understanding._


Bu konuda biraz inatçı göründüğümün farkındayım ama tercümeler için elimizde başka alternatifler varken kelime kelime çevirip genel anlamda kullanılmayan sadece diplomatik gelişmeleri takip edenlerin aşina olduğu bir ifade bana doğru gelmiyor. Anlayışa varmak kulağa kötü bir Google translate çevirisi gibi geliyor.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

misi2991 said:


> İngilizce karşılığı _to reach an understanding._


Açıkçası bu orijinal terim bana biraz değişik ve yanlış kullanım gibi geldi 

İng.'de to reach an understanding diye bir söz olması biraz garip geldi.


----------



## misi2991

Cagsak said:


> Bu konuda biraz inatçı göründüğümün farkındayım ama tercümeler için elimizde başka alternatifler varken kelime kelime çevirip genel anlamda kullanılmayan sadece diplomatik gelişmeleri takip edenlerin aşina olduğu bir ifade bana doğru gelmiyor. Anlayışa varmak kulağa kötü bir Google translate çevirisi gibi geliyor.


Anladım. Haklı olabilirsiniz. Ama diplomatik görüşmeler yapan hükümet yetkililerinin diplomatik üslupla değil de sokaktaki adamın anlayacağı dille açıklama yapmasının manası ne?



RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Açıkçası bu orijinal terim bana biraz değişik ve yanlış kullanım gibi geldi
> 
> İng.'de to reach an understanding diye bir söz olması biraz garip geldi.



Yanlış mı değil mi bilmiyorum, ama birçok kere kullanıldığını gördüm.


> Turkey and the United States have *reached an understanding*, but not full agreement, about stabilizing the town of Manbij and other areas of Kurdish-controlled northern Syria, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu said on Wednesday.


Kaynak: Turkey says understanding, but no deal, with U.S. on Syria's Manbij


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

misi2991 said:


> Anladım. Haklı olabilirsiniz. Ama diplomatik görüşmeler yapan hükümet yetkililerinin diplomatik üslupla değil de sokaktaki adamın anlayacağı dille açıklama yapmasının manası ne?
> 
> 
> 
> Yanlış mı değil mi bilmiyorum, ama birçok kere kullanıldığını gördüm.
> 
> Kaynak: Turkey says understanding, but no deal, with U.S. on Syria's Manbij


Teşekkür Ederim. devamındaki  " about " kullanımıyla bir anlam kazanıyor naçiane görüşümle.


----------



## Cagsak

misi2991 said:


> Anladım. Haklı olabilirsiniz. Ama diplomatik görüşmeler yapan hükümet yetkililerinin diplomatik üslupla değil de sokaktaki adamın anlayacağı dille açıklama yapmasının manası ne?
> 
> 
> 
> Yanlış mı değil mi bilmiyorum, ama birçok kere kullanıldığını gördüm.
> 
> Kaynak: Turkey says understanding, but no deal, with U.S. on Syria's Manbij


Tamam anlaşılan biz bu konuda bir "anlayışa varamayacağız." ) Yapmayın ya lütfen bunun neresi diplomatik üslup.


----------



## Cagsak

Arkadaşlar emin olmak için Türkçe'ye çok hakim olduğuna inandığım Suha Çalkıvik'e danıştım. Yanıtını ekte görebilirsiniz.


----------



## mchatin

Haber kanallarında bile garip ifadelerin kullanıldığı dönemde bana çok ta garip gelmedi. Oysa olması gereken "anlaşmaya varmak" tabi ki, mutabık kalmak anlamında kullanıldığı için..  Anlayış daha çok kişinin idrak etme durumunu ifade eden bir kelimedir, örn: "anlayış göstermek".
Türkçe karşılığı var iken yabancı kelimeler kullanılması kadar dilimizi yozlaştıran hareketler bunlar.
Dil tabi ki gelişir. Yeni kelimeler girer, kelimeler yeni anlamlar kazanır vs.
Ama yine de ifadede sıkıntı yaşamadığımız sürece, değişikliklere gitmek ne kadar doğru diye sorgulamak gerekir.
Haber kanallarında ben de "bulaş riski arttı" tarzında bir ifade görmüştüm. Eskiden olsa haber kanalları en düzgün Türkçe'yi kullanır der, sorgulamazdık bile. Oysa ki şimdi onlar dahi kelime uydurmaya başlamış.


----------



## misi2991

Ben sıklıkla Dışişleri Bakanlığının sitesinde gezinirim ve bu ifadeyle birçok kez karşılaştım. O yüzden bana tuhaf gelmiyor. Çeviri kokan bir ifade olabilir. Ama bu anlaşılabilir bir şey, çünkü diplomatik görüşmelerde taraflar genellikle İngilizce ortak bildiri yayımlarlar ve daha sonra kendi dillerine çevirirler. Çevirilerdeki farklılıklar dikkate alınmaz.

Buradaki mesele "reach an understanding" ile "reach an agreement/accord" arasındaki nüans. Belki de bu nüansı belli etmek için "anlayışa varmak" ifadesi kullanılıyor.


----------



## mchatin

misi2991 said:


> Ben sıklıkla Dışişleri Bakanlığının sitesinde gezinirim ve bu ifadeyle birçok kez karşılaştım. O yüzden bana tuhaf gelmiyor. Çeviri kokan bir ifade olabilir. Ama bu anlaşılabilir bir şey, çünkü diplomatik görüşmelerde taraflar genellikle İngilizce ortak bildiri yayımlarlar ve daha sonra kendi dillerine çevirirler. Çevirilerdeki farklılıklar dikkate alınmaz.
> 
> Buradaki mesele "reach an understanding" ile "reach an agreement/accord" arasındaki nüans. Belki de bu nüansı belli etmek için "anlayışa varmak" ifadesi kullanılıyor.


Kullanım belki de dediğiniz gibi buradan geliyor olabilir. Ancak öyle bile olsa, bu sefer de birebir çeviri hatasına düşüldüğünü söyleyebiliriz.
"reach an understanding" bir deyimdir ve asıl ifade ettiği bir uzlaşmaya varmaktır ( understanding = 3. an informal agreement ) . Sözlüğe bakıp ilk karşınıza çıkan anlamı ile çevirir iseniz böyle saçmalıklar ortaya çıkar


----------



## misi2991

mchatin said:


> Kullanım belki de dediğiniz gibi buradan geliyor olabilir. Ancak öyle bile olsa, bu sefer de birebir çeviri hatasına düşüldüğünü söyleyebiliriz.
> "reach an understanding" bir deyimdir ve asıl ifade ettiği bir uzlaşmaya varmaktır ( understanding = 3. an informal agreement ) . Sözlüğe bakıp ilk karşınıza çıkan anlamı ile çevirir iseniz böyle saçmalıklar ortaya çıkar



Bunun öyle doğru düzgün yabancı dil dahi bilmeyen niteliksiz bürokratların herhangi bir sözlüğe bakıp karşılarına çıkan ilk anlam ile çeviri yaptığı şeklinde açıklanabilecek bir durum olduğunu zannetmiyorum.


----------



## Cagsak

misi2991 said:


> Bunun öyle doğru düzgün yabancı dil dahi bilmeyen niteliksiz bürokratların herhangi bir sözlüğe bakıp karşılarına çıkan ilk anlam ile çeviri yaptığı şeklinde açıklanabilecek bir durum olduğunu zannetmiyorum.


Mesele yabancı dil bilmekten ziyade Türkçe bilmekle ilgili, bir de liyakat konusu var, biraz politik olacak ama hepimizin malumu bu da.


----------



## mchatin

misi2991 said:


> Bunun öyle doğru düzgün yabancı dil dahi bilmeyen niteliksiz bürokratların herhangi bir sözlüğe bakıp karşılarına çıkan ilk anlam ile çeviri yaptığı şeklinde açıklanabilecek bir durum olduğunu zannetmiyorum.


Ben bahsettiğiniz varsayım üzerinden hareket ile metnin orijinalinden ( İngilizce ) gidilebileceğini düşünerek bir açıklama yaptım. Pek ala olabilecek bir durum. Ortak bildiriyi ve Türkçe'sini kimin hazırladığını bilmiyoruz sonuçta. Çeviri ayrı bir tekniktir, eğer dil bölümü okuduysanız çoğunlukla bu teknik öğretilir. Burada eğer bir çeviri durumu varsa ve bunu bu tekniği almamış biri çeviriyor ise böyle hataların olması normal.
Ayrıca Türkçe bilgisi de tabi ki önemli, çoğu zaman hatalar Türkçe karşılık bulamamaktan da ortaya çıkıyor.

Tabi kullanımın çeviriden mi yoksa gerçekten kişinin bu şekilde uygun görmesinden mi kaynaklı olduğunu bilmiyoruz ama kullanımın uygun olmadığı aşikar.


----------



## LeBro

Cagsak said:


> Hangi sözlüğü tavsiye edersiniz? Bu ifadenin anlamını bulabileceğimiz bir sözlük var mı?



Referans teşkil eden/edebilecek (çevrimiçi veya basılı) bir Türkçe sözlük var mı ben bilmiyorum. Fakat olduğunu düşünmüyorum.



RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Açıkçası bu orijinal terim bana biraz değişik ve yanlış kullanım gibi geldi
> 
> İng.'de to reach an understanding diye bir söz olması biraz garip geldi.



Online Oxford sözlükte "understanding" maddesi altında şu örnek bulunuyor:

understanding with somebody I think I've reached an understanding with my mother.
İnternette "anlayışa vardı" şeklinde arama yaptığımızda ilk sıralarda çıkan sonuçların yukarıda sözü edilen haber ile ilgili olduğu görülüyor. Fakat bu ifade yine özellikle "uluslararası ilişkiler" ile ilgili diğer haber ve yazılarda kullanılmıyor da değil. Öte yandan çok yaygın olarak kullanılan bir ifade olmadığı çıkan arama sonuçlarından da belli oluyor. 

Aslında genel anlamda bu konu üzerine çok fazla şey söylenebilir. Zaten tartışmanın gittiği yer de temel olarak dilbilim ve özellikle çeviribilim gibi dalların alanına giriyor. Ben bu alanların uzmanı değilim, dolayısıyla ahkam kesmek de bana düşmez. Fakat temeli de yine bu dalların teşkil etmesi gerektiğini düşünüyorum. Sizlerden yaptığım alıntıları ve cevaben yazdıklarımı "laf yetiştirme" olarak değil de bir önceki cümlede değindiğim o "temel" bağlamında katılmadığım ifadelere yönelik önemli gördüğüm noktalarda kendimi ifade etme çabası olarak görmenizi temenni ederim.

(Genel olarak söylenenlerden edindiğim izlenime dayanarak) ilk olarak değinmek istediğim nokta çevirinin hedef dil üzerindeki etkisi. Çevirinin bir dilin (diğer dillerden) alıntı yapma yöntemleri arasında önemli bir yere sahip olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. Elbette ki anadil kullanıcıları (söz konusu alıntı yapılan dilleri bilmediğinden) bu etkiyi kolay kolay hissetmezler. Dolayısıyla bizlere anadilimizde oldukça doğal gelen ifadeler aslında bu yöntem ile dilimize kazandırılmış olabilir. Burada söylemek istediğim şey bunun iyi ya da kötü bir şey olduğu değil, sadece dilin değişiminde (gelişiminde) oldukça önemli bir yere sahip olduğudur. Görülen o ki sizlerin de belirttiğiniz gibi "anlayışa varmak" büyük ihtimalle çeviri yolu ile dilimize girmiş ve dar bir bağlamda nadiren kullanılan bir ifade. Fakat her ne kadar öyle olsa da kendine bir nebze kullanım alanı da bulmuş. Dolayısıyla doğru/yanlış olmasından ziyade dilde kendine dar da olsa bir alan bulmuş bir ifadedir diyebiliriz. Kimin kullanıp kullanmadığını da kişinin "idiolect" 'ine bağlayabiliriz. 



Cagsak said:


> Yapmayın ya lütfen bunun neresi diplomatik üslup.





mchatin said:


> Sözlüğe bakıp ilk karşınıza çıkan anlamı ile çevirir iseniz böyle saçmalıklar ortaya çıkar.



Bu ifadenin "diplomatik üslup" olduğunu düşünmüyorum, o başka bir şey. Buradaki asıl mesele çevirmenin bu ifadeyi/çeviriyi tercih etmesindeki sebep. Yoksa sözlüğe bakıp sözcüğün ilk anlamı ile çeviri yaptığını düşünmek bana makul görünmüyor. Neticede bu ifade ile ilgili olarak bana göre net bir "doğru/yanlış" kullanım durumu yok. Misi2991 ve benim gibi söz konusu ifadeyi (dar bir alanda da olsa) kabul edilir bulanların yanısıra sizler gibi kabul edilmez bulanlar da var. Gelecekte standart bir ifade haline de gelebilir (en azından bahsedegeldiğimiz alanda), hiç kullanılmayabilir de. Başta da belirttiğim gibi konu(nun özü) esasında daha geniş, derin ve oldukça zevkli bir mesele, fakat burada ancak bu kadar oluyor 

Sürç-i lisan ettiysek affola!


----------



## rarabara

Merhabalar,

Türkçeyi profesyonel kullanan biri olarak, anlayışa varmak bence hatalı bir kullanım.
Bu arada "anlaşmaya/uzlaşmaya/mutabakata varmak" ifadelerinin ingilizcedeki bir karşılığı  "to reach (an) agreement" de olabilir ,özellikle resmi kurumlarla biz bu ifadeyi kullanıyoruz.


----------



## misi2991

rarabara said:


> Merhabalar,
> 
> Türkçeyi profesyonel kullanan biri olarak, anlayışa varmak bence hatalı bir kullanım.
> Bu arada "anlaşmaya/uzlaşmaya/mutabakata varmak" ifadelerinin ingilizcedeki bir karşılığı  "to reach (an) agreement" de olabilir ,özellikle resmi kurumlarla biz bu ifadeyi kullanıyoruz.


Merhaba,

#16'da belirttiğim gibi _understanding _ile _agreement_ arasında bir nüans var. Doğruluğundan emin olmamakla birlikte #3'te bu nüansa açıklık getirmeye çalıştım. Bu bağlamda bahse konu açıklamadan henüz _agreement_ aşamasına gelinmediğini anlıyorum.


----------

